# Favorite of the Lake Trio?



## S. E. (Feb 23, 2009)

So, which one is your favorite? In my opinion, Azelf is win.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 23, 2009)

UXIE!
Seriously, it's cute and badass at the same time, sure it's only defencive, but I still love that little guy.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 23, 2009)

Azelf.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 23, 2009)

Uxie.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 23, 2009)

I like Uxie for no particular reason.
The lot of them are still awesome and I'd be any of them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mr. Person (Feb 23, 2009)

(^your signature made me laugh ;_; wry)

Azelf, I guess. I don't really like any of the three.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 24, 2009)

Mesprit for me even though I like all of them.


----------



## see ya (Feb 24, 2009)

I like all three of them, but I'd have to say Azelf.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 24, 2009)

Azelf. 

~


----------



## Meririn (Feb 24, 2009)

Definitely Uxie for me. I like it because it's the being of knowledge, which is my favourite concept of the three. It's actually my favourite legendary of all time. They're all pretty awesome, though. ^^


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 24, 2009)

Definitely Azelf >:3


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 24, 2009)

That would have to be Azelf. I like sweepers most out of all the jobs a Pokemon can do and that is Azelf. It's blue which is like my favorite colour~

It has these awesome things on it's head~


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 24, 2009)

They look all the same to me. :|


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 24, 2009)

I preffer Azelf myself, then Uxie, and Mesprit last.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 24, 2009)

Azelf. So cute, and doesn't look as ugly as the other two. Lol, poor Mesprit xD Though I do like it more then Uxie; Uxie is just plain boring (Look into my eyes, and you shall forget! >.>)


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 24, 2009)

Azelf, it's the least girly. XD


----------



## Taliax (Feb 24, 2009)

AZELF. So there. But seriously, who picked those names? :/


----------



## cheesecake (Feb 25, 2009)

Mesprit, they're happier looking than the other two. :P


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 25, 2009)

Azelf. The only one I could successfully catch (part of the reason) on one cartridge.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 25, 2009)

Gonna have to say Uxie. But yeah, horrible Pokémon.


----------



## GalladeMaster (Feb 26, 2009)

=)


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 26, 2009)

Where is the Mesprit love? *Votes Mesprit*


----------



## Darksong (Feb 26, 2009)

Definitely Mesprit. Emotion FTW! ~ And it's just darn cute.
Also, YAY PINK!


----------



## FKOD (Feb 26, 2009)

Uxie is my favorite. It has a peaceful, calm sort of look.


----------



## Old Catch (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm going to go with Azelf, though I like them all.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 26, 2009)

Probably Uxie.  Though I don't really have any strong preferences for one of them over the other two.


----------

